# old timers



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

there seems to be lots of new blood on this forum and thats very good but does anyone else wonder where some of the older members have gone?


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

haha is that an invitation for a morbid joke?


----------



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)

They are the ones with the time to go sailing (retired) and not be on the board. 

Us younger generation is still stuck working!


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

git wind! good point,peter! maybe got any?


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Old sailors never die....they just get a little dinghy.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

really it seems they just fade away,can you still see me? how do i look?"How do I look?" |


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

its a trap!


----------



## ericra (Oct 10, 2001)

Dunno, where do you think they have gone?


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i suspect their all off chasing women


----------



## ericra (Oct 10, 2001)

I hope for them they are slow women because those old geezers won't run to fast any more.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

*O.K. I'll bite....*

Let's stir this up a bit.

Maybe they got fed up with the vitriolic bulls**t.

As some of the "new blood" (it's been a while since I thought of myself as such), I'm still undecided if I will stick around. There are some knowledgeable and helpful people here... but there is a lot of ignorance, arrogance and close minded crap. Oh, I forgot to mention sadistic baiting of unstable or more vunerable people. Do you really think it reflects well on you? - Oh, but you can hide behind your online persona, can't you? If you look deeply, you know who you are. Maybe you need to go sailing more and write less.

However, a HUGE "Thank You" to those who really try to contribute and do so with politeness and good grace.

I await the avalanche of abuse.

Geoff


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

the fun is in the chasing,the catching is when the heartache begins


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

Geoff54 said:


> Let's stir this up a bit.
> 
> Maybe they got fed up with the vitriolic bulls**t.
> 
> ...


 if your refering to me! i got some good news for you,i'm long past giving a flyng fig what you think,welcome to sailnet! take what you want and ignore what you don't!!!,stay or go its of no concern to me


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

sawingknots said:


> if your refering to me! i got some good news for you,i'm long past giving a flyng fig what you think,welcome to sailnet! take what you want and ignore what you don't!!!,stay or go its of no concern to me


I wasn't referring to you in particular but thanks for the prompt and eloquent example.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

Geoff54 said:


> I wasn't referring to you in particular but thanks for the prompt and eloquent example.


oh oh ,sorry geoff54,i misread your post,oldsters tend to do that,i'm acustomed to being nailed to the wall on this forum,i think i read previously somewhere about being too apologetic,i'll take that chance! i have no problem doing that when i realize i'm wrong


----------



## RNC725 (Aug 19, 2010)

*good infor usually*

I suppose some folks go off on their own agendas, it's easy enough to look at another post, but this forum has saved me countless hours and a pot load of dollars too ---- I like everyone to get along, it's a pipe dream I know, but I always expect 10-15 and sunny skies when I sail

thanks to all that provide good information, thoughts and questions


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

btw,sawingknots and eloquence shouldn't be used in the same sentence


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

rnc725,your right!sailnet forums do have a lot of great info and i have no doubt that off subject bs probably shouldn't be done! but it is what it is,when in rome do as the romans do


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

btw,i started this thread not for admusement but for a serious reason,i do care about many of the people that haven't been posting in a long time


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

sawingknots said:


> btw,i started this thread not for admusement but for a serious reason,i do care about many of the people that haven't been posting in a long time


If you mean guys like Cameraderie , I think they moved their show over to anythingsailing dot com. Some of it seemed to have to do with the kerfuffle over the Great Tartan Warranty Debacle, and this site's decision to cut off discussion to avoid litigation. I think they also were criticized (rightly or wrongly) as making too many threads "insider" discussions amongst themselves.

Regardless, I miss their contributions here too.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sawingknots, you asked the question and I my reply was serious. I agree, there is a lot of good stuff here and there are some experienced and helpful people. I have also seen some examples of OPs and contributors getting crucified for no good reason and once someone is alienated they usually stay that way - i.e. don't come back. 

On this thread I have set myself up for some less than friendly replies and that's O.K. but some stuff I've seen really wasn't. 

BTW - I didn't use "sawingknots" and "eloquence" in the same sentence, although I have now.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I think a lot of them went over to the site that Giulietta created. I guess some still look in here, but there was a bit of a tectonic shift that inspired the creation of that site.

Quite a few of the people that left I miss: they were very knowledgeable and often entertaining. Some: not so much.

There was one member (and I use that in the 'forum member' sense as well as in the 'male member' sense) who hasn't been around for some time. Very knowledgeable, or at least, very adept at Google, who really did make new members uncomfortable and, I believe, made the tone of the board toxic.

I like the board now. There's a good mix of experience and naivete. Lot's of very knowledgeable sailors willing to share. I also like diversity of the topics.

Sure there are sometimes fireworks - but then it's time to haul out the popcorn.

In my opinion, the board is as good now, or even better than it has been since I joined.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

sawingknots said:


> i have no doubt that off subject bs probably shouldn't be done! but it is what it is,when in rome do as the romans do


C'mon, man! Who are you trying to kid?

I've seen you enjoy yourself over in Zombieland!


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

blowinstink said:


> I just looked at you blog. WOW! I wish I could understand a word of it. The only thing I caught was you want a crockpot . . . I'm thinking of cutting out to the department store to get one for you. Where are you and what are you doing there?


The foreign language can be handily translated by Google. Go to the Google home page, press the "more" hyperlink in the top menu bar, copy the blog's URL into the translation area, and then press the Translate button.

Google is pretty smart about picking your target language, but if they get it wrong change it to the right one in the target list. Let Google autodetect the source language. It's guesses are much more accurate than ours!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

mstern said:


> If you mean guys like Cameraderie , I think they moved their show over to anythingsailing dot com. Some of it seemed to have to do with the kerfuffle over the Great Tartan Warranty Debacle, and this site's decision to cut off discussion to avoid litigation. I think they also were criticized (rightly or wrongly) as making too many threads "insider" discussions amongst themselves.
> 
> Regardless, I miss their contributions here too.


_(Walking a fine line here...)_

He's no longer posting there either (along with a few other "old timers" from the SN diaspora). More kerfluffles amongst themselves there after the kerfluffle here.

The point is, there are _always_ kerfluffles. I don't care what forum you're on (and I'm on most all of them). You either take them for what they are, silly internet dust-ups, and you keep going, or you let it get under your skin and go off the handle.

Also, there are always "clueless newbs" and "old salts" (both nice and grumpy) and everyone in between on a forum. I think (and always have) that's a very good thing. People come and go. But I learn something pretty much every day from the salts around here - and I have a lot of fun in the mean time with the rest of you clueless knuckleheads.

As I always have said, SiNcity rocks.

As for the vitriolic BS, Geoff, where are you seeing that?

And sknots, which old timers are you referring to? One of the best ever is CruisingDad - and he's out sailing the world.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

"As for the vitriolic BS, Geoff, where are you seeing that?" - 
That was a facetious question, right?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

And some of us are sitting on our boats , away from the hustle and bustle, trying to figure out how to use this @%?*ing app.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

actually i didn't have any one person in mind and i don't really keep tract of sailnet members i just miss seeing a lot of the old names and wonder....frankly i mostly go on the forum when i'm bored or just too lazy to do the things/work i should be doing,occasionally when i see a question that i have some knowlege of and its not been answered suficiently, i'll try to advise otherwise i pick out some topic that catches my attention,i don't see a problem with amusing threads or replys and join in if suits me,nor do i ask many questions because ofcoarse i know it all uhuhuhuh


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

tdw said:


> And some of us are sitting on our boats , away from the hustle and bustle, trying to figure out how to use this @%?*ing app.


my solution to figuring out something beyond my feeble mind is i just store it somewhere beneath all my other useless juck,makes life much more simpler and fewer headaches


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Geoff54 said:


> Let's stir this up a bit.
> 
> Maybe they got fed up with the vitriolic bulls**t.
> 
> As some of the "new blood" (it's been a while since I thought of myself as such), I'm still undecided if I will stick around. There are some knowledgeable and helpful people here... but there is a lot of ignorance, arrogance and close minded crap. Oh, I forgot to mention sadistic baiting of unstable or more vunerable people. Do you really think it reflects well on you? - Oh, but you can hide behind your online persona, can't you?


Anybody in particular you'd like to call out, or are you painting everyone with the same brush? Any example of this vitriol you'd like to point out? 
Because, without specifics, you're just "baiting" and hiding "behind your internet persona."


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

what the hell does vitriolic mean anyway,is that somekind of hair tonic?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

sawingknots said:


> what the hell does vitriolic mean anyway,is that somekind of hair tonic?


Kind of like "Vitalis", just a little greasier.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Geoff54 said:


> "As for the vitriolic BS, Geoff, where are you seeing that?" -
> That was a facetious question, right?


No. Just a question.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> Kind of like "Vitalis", just a little greasier.


Now THAT'S funny.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well I think I have it licked. Meanwhile close reaching down the nsw coast, ten miles out of sydney. Nyah nyah nyah. (feel free to abuse  , vitriol or no vitriol  )


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> Well I think I have it licked. Meanwhile close reaching down the nsw coast, ten miles out of sydney. Nyah nyah nyah. (feel to abuse  , vitriol or no vitriol  )


You vitriolic bastard!

Enjoy mon ami!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

I am not an Old Timer. I'm 31 with 40 years experience of being 31. Life is good... I woke up this morning


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

aeventyr60 said:


> Kind of like "Vitalis", just a little greasier.


Ohhh, I thought it was someone addicted to Vitalis..............my bad


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

tdw said:


> Well I think I have it licked. Meanwhile close reaching down the nsw coast, ten miles out of sydney. Nyah nyah nyah. (feel free to abuse  , vitriol or no vitriol  )


Was wondering where this vitrolic rodent was......BUT, not sure it is the REAL ONE, as the picture is not showing or normal vitrolic rodent! In ANY way shape or form..........

Off to bed, then to the mts for some ear to ear arcs over the next couple of days...........

Marty


----------



## nauticalrich (Aug 31, 2001)

The bathroom


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

sawingknots said:


> what the hell does vitriolic mean anyway,is that somekind of hair tonic?


The usually definition of "Vitriolic" is "Caustic" - I wouldn't rub it into what hair I have left.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

bljones said:


> Anybody in particular you'd like to call out,


To me, "call out" is to challenge someone (originally as in a duel) - If that's what you mean, then no. If you mean "to insult someone", then definitely not. As I said of those who do, "If you look deeply, you know who you are". I don't want to pick on a individual - that's what I'm saying might be why some members aren't around.



bljones said:


> or are you painting everyone with the same brush?


I'm truly sorry if I offended you but you read selectively - the very next paragraph was "However, a HUGE "Thank You" to those who really try to contribute and do so with politeness and good grace" - I don't see where I was painting everyone with the same brush.



bljones said:


> Any example of this vitriol you'd like to point out?


I think that would constitute picking on an individual, which as I said, I don't want to do.



bljones said:


> Because, without specifics, you're just "baiting" and hiding "behind your internet persona."


I'm not baiting anyone (although it seems you feel baited). I was about to deny hiding behind a persona and give you my full name, address, etc. but I don't really want to publish my full details here for anyone who comes along, so I guess I am hiding behind a persona, as are most here. Tell you what, if you are ever in the D.C. area I'll meet you for a beer and you can beat me up personally.  (And no, I didn't mean that literally).


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> No. Just a question.


Here's my problem - If I do that, then it might appear that I'm picking on individuals, which I don't want to do. Some might enter into a reasonable debate but I don't want to get into a pissing contest. On the other hand you asked a reasonable question. I'll send a PM and see where we go from there


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

the problem with forums is that you can only go by what is said and not necessarily what is meant as with face-to-face discussions,i don't much care what i'm called as long as you smile when saying it or better yet call me whatever,just call me 3 times a day


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Geoff54 said:


> Here's my problem - If I do that, then it might appear that I'm picking on individuals, which I don't want to do. Some might enter into a reasonable debate but I don't want to get into a pissing contest. On the other hand you asked a reasonable question. I'll send a PM and see where we go from there


Got it and answered. As I said in that pm, the current harshing is nothing compared to the way it used to be. Trust me - you're talking to "The Troll".

The bottom line is that if you think someone is being a jerk, quote what they've said, and call them out on it in the thread. This lets the newb know someone has their back, lets the harsher know they may be out of line, and lets everyone else help figure out whether its the harsher, you, or the OP that's really the one out of line. It all balances out.

It takes stones to keep everything out in the open where everyone can defend themselves. But it's a lot more respectable than the alternative. And I've seen the alternative - so I know what I'm talking about.

(PS - forum traffic stats always tell the truth.)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Geoff54 said:


> To me, "call out" is to challenge someone (originally as in a duel) - If that's what you mean, then no. If you mean "to insult someone", then definitely not. As I said of those who do, "If you look deeply, you know who you are". I don't want to pick on a individual - that's what I'm saying might be why some members aren't around.
> 
> I'm truly sorry if I offended you but you read selectively - the very next paragraph was "However, a HUGE "Thank You" to those who really try to contribute and do so with politeness and good grace" - I don't see where I was painting everyone with the same brush.
> 
> ...


So, you lob a *****-bomb, then cannot, or refuse to, provide specific examples, then try to buy me off with a beer?

Make it a six pack, and we'll talk.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

So Jonesy, we now we are just haggling over your price ? 

To my mind, feeble though it be, the odd shootout is grist for the mill, all part and parcel of forum life. What is unfortunate is dumping on the newbs simply because they didn't pay due homage to the establishment or abide by an imaginary "Rules of Engagement". Smack summed it up well. 

Hey, "likes" are not part of the app. :|

What is really sad is, again as Smack said, is when the auld folk don't defend (within reason) the newbs. This is not, after all Sailing Anarchy, a wonderful joint btw but more your low dive than friendly local. 

Simply cos one is part of the furniture does not give anyone the right to pay schoolyard bully and more than one old timer has hissy fitted out the backdoor when called out on this. 

So me, I like the odd slug fest. Even that friendly local can get unruly at times after all but picking on new born runts of the litter simply is uncool.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

tdw said:


> So Jonesy, we now we are just haggling over your price ?
> 
> To my mind, feeble though it be, the odd shootout is grist for the mill, all part and parcel of forum life. What is unfortunate is dumping on the newbs simply because they didn't pay due homage to the establishment or abide by an imaginary "Rules of Engagement". Smack summed it up well.
> 
> ...


Quite true. However, if one posts something, one expects a variety of responses - some arguably valid, some not.

I tell it like it is and often or possibly always forget that the person I am responding to has different experiences, different boat/sailing etc to me. I am a bit of a dinosaur in my way of thinking as I believe the cruising scene has altered due to some 'commercial phase' and 'a false sense of security' seems to abound.

So if anyone feels I have offended them by giving my views, well no offense was ever intended..

As to experience and miles done, boy I am still a learner - so happy to hear any and all views.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> [I. One of the best ever is CruisingDad - and he's out sailing the world.


I hear that.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Though by looking at my post #38, you will see that I'm young at heart even if I was born in the first half of the last century...
Of course this means that I'm more treacherous than any young whipper snapper.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

StAnna,
If occasionally we offend , such it is. None of us agree on everything and oh what a boring world it would be if we did. After all, best times in a pub is often during a rip roaring debate and the best of friends are those who hold strong opinions and aren't afraid to express them. Of course it goes without saying that I am always right. Well at least when I agree with the Wombet. :-/


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

*I'm with Geoff on this one.....and Smackdaddy too.*



Geoff54 said:


> Let's stir this up a bit.
> 
> Maybe they got fed up with the vitriolic bulls**t.
> ... but there is a lot of i. Oh, I forgot to mention sadistic baiting of unstable or more vunerable people. Do you really think it reflects well on you?
> ...


Imagine a tanker of vitriolic passing close by your coastline-----pucker inducing, no?

Geoff has a good point - sometimes it feels like we're all on the good ship "Schadenfreude".
Sailing ain't a blood sport, unless you fail to wear your sailing helmet, pfd, rfd, epirb,ssb, gps and are securely tethered to where you cannot duck that gybing boom. ( Gratuitous snark - this is where I agree with Smackdaddy...I think).
Hell, we are all damn near infinitesimal boaters on unbelievably big and potentially stormy seas, lakes, rivers, creeks, streams, ponds or puddles. 
Sailing tossed us together. Absolutely everything else drives us apart: ("Poliglow folks line up behind me - we're going to smite the Carnubawax bozos!. 
10 gauge or 12 gauge rescue flares? Which offers best kill ratio/shelf life? 
Synthetic rigging - spawn of the devil?")
Not that I think it will happen but I say lighten up, step back, stir the pot slightly and try to ignore moronic stuff like "best way to avoid Nessie" or "replace electric windlass with chain gun, bound for Rhode Island" threads.
Making this a real name/ real folks/real boats thread sounds like a good idea too. Not that I think that will happen either.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

kenneth owens,maryville tn.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Smackdaddy, Nunyadam Bidness. Heh-heh.

Just got back from a boy scout campout with my oldest boy. Nice and chilly last night (around 30). Good times man. Almost as good as sailing.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay, I'll rise along with sawingknots: jaye lunsford, location varies (north in summer, south in winter, currently St Augustine, FL) But you knew that already if you've been following my blog 

Its always a fine line to walk between fighting back with the harshers, and feeding the trolls. But in general, SN does an awesome job of balance between anarchic free for all, and too-regulated false politeness. Some call it, "fun."


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the definition of sailnet old timer? What "join date" is the qualifier?


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

September 2008 or before...

That be at least three years before me...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It is what it is, with a variety of people here, for a variety of reasons. People come, and people go ... again, for a variety of reasons. But basically, if ya don't like it, no one's making you stay. Don't like the BS in off topic, don't go there. Don't like the way some people treat others, call 'em on it, repeatedly. The only rule worth going by is treat others as you wish to be treated.

Oh yeah, and one other thing ... everyone here was new at one time.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

And Boasun? I'll expect my royalty check for using "born in the first half of the last century". I been using that for over 10 years


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

Dfok said:


> Imagine a tanker of vitriolic passing close by your coastline-----pucker inducing, no?
> 
> Geoff has a good point - sometimes it feels like we're all on the good ship "Schadenfreude".
> Sailing ain't a blood sport, unless you fail to wear your sailing helmet, pfd, rfd, epirb,ssb, gps and are securely tethered to where you cannot duck that gybing boom. ( Gratuitous snark - this is where I agree with Smackdaddy...I think).
> ...


me too,whatever that exactly meant,when my teacher passed out the books no one told me to turn it right side up


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Old sailors never die. They just smell that way.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Squidd said:


> September 2008 or before...
> 
> That be at least three years before me...


Wow, that makes me really old. The server says my join date was 2002, but I know for a fact that I didn't post anything on the forums until about five or six years ago.

I signed up and created my user name on the "old" SailNet, which seemed to me to be more of an online store back then. I think you had to have an online account in order to buy stuff and to use the online maintenance management tool they offered. Anyway, after buying an outboard from this site, I pretty much left it alone, preferring to do what little online messaging
I had time for thru the Odayowners dot com site. I don't remember how or why, but I did gradually start to participate in the forums here.

Like many of you, I have come to greatly appreciate the variety of opinions here. Some posters are a constant pleasure to read and interact with, some are a constant PITA, and most are a combination of the two. If there is one thing this site has reinforced for me is that the email is a terribly limited tool for conveying nuance of any kind. When I post, I try to include all relevant facts and explain the basis for my opinions, but I am still never surprised when someone interprets my writing in way I never intended.

Whatever its shortcomings, this site is my favorite sailing site: more honest, open and tolerant of diverse opinions than the Sailboatowners dot com family, and not as tolerant of out and out stupidity as Sailing Anarchy.

Thank you all.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe they're looking for their pill dispensers which they lost after they lost their glasses?

People come and go. That's life. I hope they're out sailing.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i wish you hadn't mentioned losing glasses,maybe thats why my eyesight is always blury


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

maybe the "old timers" are just not all that interested anymore, I hardly ever post here but have over 3000 on another sailing forum I joined about the same time, so ....................... maybe it is the people


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i too bought some stuff from sailnet and was automaticaly signed up on the forum,there are mostly good people here but as you know people are generally people and its all too easy to get baited, i just recently figured out that not all trolls hang out under bridges and have a taste for baby goats


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Don0190 said:


> maybe the "old timers" are just not all that interested anymore, I hardly ever post here but have over 3000 on another sailing forum I joined about the same time, so ....................... maybe it is the people


Hey dude! I joined the same time as you did! So we're "old timers" now? Wow. That's sobering.

Good to see you around.


----------



## Tbrad (Aug 15, 2011)

ericra said:


> I hope for them they are slow women because those old geezers won't run to fast any more.


I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

sawingknots said:


> there seems to be lots of new blood on this forum and thats very good but does anyone else wonder where some of the older members have gone?


it was just a question,i'm still trying to figure how anyone read anything negitive about it!!!???,i guess people see what they want to see


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

sawingknots said:


> it was just a question,i'm still trying to figure how anyone read anything negitive about it!!!???,i guess people see what they want to see


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

u seem to be trying to make a point but i'm dammed if i know what


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Squidd said:


> September 2008 or before...
> 
> That be at least three years before me...


Schweeet! Apr 2008! I'm in!:laugher


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

*thank you*

:laugherI just read this whole thread and I want to thank everyone that has participated thus far as I haven't laughed like that in quite some time, and I really need to laugh more.

thank you,thank you, thank you !

I'm still smiling !:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i still don't get it! what difference does it make if some joined 5 yrs ago or 5 minutes,does sailnet handout gold watches?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

You didn't get yours?
Next you'll be telling me you didn't get your royalty payments for all of your posts after 500.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

sawingknots said:


> u seem to be trying to make a point but i'm dammed if i know what


No point from me. You're remark about negativity reminded me of Oddball from Kelly's Heroes. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

bljones said:


> You didn't get yours?
> Next you'll be telling me you didn't get your royalty payments for all of your posts after 500.


no! i didn't damm,i keep checking the mailbox every day


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> Got it and answered. As I said in that pm, the current harshing is nothing compared to the way it used to be. Trust me - you're talking to "The Troll".
> 
> The bottom line is that if you think someone is being a jerk, quote what they've said, and call them out on it in the thread. This lets the newb know someone has their back, lets the harsher know they may be out of line, and lets everyone else help figure out whether its the harsher, you, or the OP that's really the one out of line. It all balances out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the background. I completed your reading assignment - read every word - right up to the point where my eyes glazed over! Zzzzzzzzzzzz. 'Loved the several pages where everybody seemed to be missing the point.

It was and is a bit late to make an issue on any specific post. There's a big difference between speaking up at the time and dredging up old animosities. I'll keep your sage advice in mind for the future.

BTW, I don't know why you gave your name and city as Smackdaddy, Nunyadam Bidness. Duh! - we all know that it's William Foster, L.A.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

bljones said:


> So, you lob a *****-bomb, then cannot, or refuse to, provide specific examples, then try to buy me off with a beer?
> 
> Make it a six pack, and we'll talk.


Last time I lobed a *****-bomb was 30 years ago when I got divorced. And dragging that up again would be very similar to dragging up a thread that is better off left to gather dust.

'Happy to provide beer but the best stuff doesn't come in six packs.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

sawingknots said:


> there seems to be lots of new blood on this forum and thats very good but does anyone else wonder where some of the older members have gone?


I didn't know the history so I guess I looked at this from a slightly different angle than you intended - sorry if I instigated a little meandering into your thread. Still, at least I didn't get the avalanche of abuse I expected - the old members really did leave. Did you realize that "old members" and "old dicks" are synonymous?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Some of us still check in since after the "Split". I do miss the old days but things change and I do consider myself on of the old timers.

I have one more thing to add, "AFOC'S ROCK!"


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> Some of us still check in since after the "Split". I do miss the old days but things change and I do consider myself on of the old timers.
> 
> I have one more thing to add, "AFOC'S ROCK!"


Heh-heh. Split or no split, you're one of the good guys tj - no doubt. I'm glad you're still around.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Interestingly enough, if you do a search of the top fifty posters on Sailnet a sizeable majority of them are still active. I come up with 31 - 19 which from a forum turnover point of view is not too shabby. Of the 19 no longer active, by my count 10 of those are not active on any of the other sailing forums that I visit being (A-S, SA and CF). 

Ignoring the great schism of ???? - hell what year was it , people drift away for lots of reasons. Not too many leave here and end up on Anarchy though a few of us frequent both sites (me, smack, jonesy and bob perry being obvious examples). Some head off to Cruisers Forum for its dryer tone and an emphasis more on long term cruising. Some of course went to A-S (refer The Great Schism in the Encyclopedia Galactica) exclusively and I guess there are other sailing forums out there as well. The final sad reality is that some simply lose interest in forums or sailing or both.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

So Fuzzy,

Are ye going to show up for THIS race? if so, could have a spot for ye!

marty


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Those who are not active (best) are either out to sea going to far away places with strange sounding names or (worst) in the hospital or buried, or mama took their laptops away from them....


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

Given the quality of the posts on the woman looking for a sailing mate many probably decided life is to short to listen to this kind of juvenile high school crap. Or the one where the woman was uncomfortable with her husbands skills and was berated by a bunch of adolescent tools who wouldnt have said any of the things they said if their wife was looking at the posts and she ended up deleting her posts and leaving. Some incredible knowledge on here as well as some incredible idiots.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmm, I discovered a couple of things after reading through nine pages.

First is I'm an "old timer"??? So when do I get my "grumpy old man badge"









Second, and I hadn't really thought about this, I like Sailnet a lot more today than I did a few years ago. I don't mind a good debate. But the attitude was wearing thin a while back. Much of that has migrated away.

Third I looked at my number of posts compared to Smack and the Wombat! 

Wow! How do you guys find time to sail?

Just sayin'
Jim

TDW, hope the Malo is treating you well. Beautiful boat.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> So Fuzzy,
> 
> Are ye going to show up for THIS race? if so, could have a spot for ye!
> 
> marty


Marty,
I would if I could. or should I say if I can I will. .

JimMc,
I don't know what Smack's excuse is but I must confess a goodly number of my posts come from the Song Chain which to be fair should not really count. OTOH what about the now departed Sailing Dog ? He joined within a month of me and racked up over 43,000 posts before he faded away.

ps - The Malo goes well. Took us awhile to get the hang of her , bigger gear, different systems etc than our old girl but we are getting there. Supremely comfortable and a joy to cruise.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Fuzzy,

Will keep that thread in view at times. The OP is a member of one of the YC's I belong too, but he did get a bit of a cool reception when mentioned at the skips meeting. Altho many probably like myself, had not heard of the idea.........

marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

delite said:


> Given the quality of the posts on the woman looking for a sailing mate many probably decided life is to short to listen to this kind of juvenile high school crap. Or the one where the woman was uncomfortable with her husbands skills and was berated by a bunch of adolescent tools who wouldnt have said any of the things they said if their wife was looking at the posts and she ended up deleting her posts and leaving. Some incredible knowledge on here as well as some incredible idiots.


In defence of .... OK so there were a few replies in that thread of the inane variety but in the main I think people tried to be helpful to someone who did not present a particularly good case. What's more they called themselves "WIFEY". FFS, what sort of a woman refers to herself as WIFEY. I'm sorry but that is not a good start. Certainly she is not someone I would take seriously.

I am all in favour of giving the Newb a fair go but this is after all a grown up's world and if the Newb first presents as infantile then really what else is to be expected ?

My advice to the Newb is to first introduce themselves and do a bit of settling in. Then if one has a particular axe to grind get your own thread going and/or start to introduce your personality and sense of humour. Above all think about your choice of user name and avatar. Call yourself Toots and have an avatar lifted from a Hooters advert is not a great place to start.

A Newb who follows those basic groundrules becomes known to the ravening horde and accepted into the pack instead of being set on and devoured as an interloper. I mean after all, try popping uninvited into a social gathering in the real world, drinking the place dry in the first five minutes then dropping your dacks and shouting "who wants a bit of this then" to the host's wife. It might work if the wife is a complet strumpet but chances are you are going to end up a bloody pulp out on the kerb. In all things, a bit of tact and commonsense will go a long way.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

::furiously scribbling notes::

_Don't_ pop in uninvited into a social gathering, drink the place dry in the first five minutes, then drop my dacks while shouting "who wants a bit of this then" to the host's wife...

Info I could have used _prior_ to today TDW...


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

blt2ski said:


> Fuzzy,
> 
> Will keep that thread in view at times. The OP is a member of one of the YC's I belong too, but he did get a bit of a cool reception when mentioned at the skips meeting. Altho many probably like myself, had not heard of the idea.........
> 
> marty


skips meeting?so i'm to assume theres some sort of hierarchy or intercircle,i'm really not big on circle jerks


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

The characters here change about as often as a Merry Go Round, and it's even more fun! Sometimes it's kind of slow and dry and then someone new comes along and stirs things up until they get their knickers in a twist and either leave (or start their own forum) or they chill out a bit and make some good friends. It's all good, and most/all of the people that have been around for a bit are great. I miss some of the people that have left, others not so much, and some of the newbs are showing some promise)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

sawingknots said:


> skips meeting?so i'm to assume theres some sort of hierarchy or intercircle,i'm really not big on circle jerks


Some YC's mine included have "skippers meetings" in this case, the beginning of the race season to disCUSS new rules, course changes etc. with in this particular YC. Some races of Skippers meetings before the race/series to make sure rules etc are clear ahead of time also.

If you do not race, you probably have not been to a skippers meeting or know of one would be my swag on this.

Marty


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

delite said:


> Given the quality of the posts on the woman looking for a sailing mate many probably decided life is to short to listen to this kind of juvenile high school crap. Or the one where the woman was uncomfortable with her husbands skills and was berated by a bunch of adolescent tools who wouldnt have said any of the things they said if their wife was looking at the posts and she ended up deleting her posts and leaving. Some incredible knowledge on here as well as some incredible idiots.


Dude reality check... this is the internt..not real life...

Heck even in real life there are things I'd say around my biker buddies that I wouldn't say at my wifes sewing circle...

Maybe your just in the wrong place (figuratively) once I went into what was advertised as a "biker bar"... everyone was wearing spandex and camalbacks...Didn't take me long to figure out I was hanging with the wrong crowd...


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

its all real life,i don't say anything here that i wouldn't say in person,if you met me on the street/water it would still be me,good or bad......bit2ski,got you,i'm not overly bright,"so choose for me o santa clause what you think is right"


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

blt2ski apparently i misread or interpreted your statement,plz overlook drunks and fools


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

seems the thread has switched to "why newbies don't stick around"


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Life is a never ending series of changes. Why would anyone expect an internet forum to be any different? Most people keep doing what they enjoy, and quit doing what they don't enjoy. And since neither life, nor an internet forum are designed to suit only one person's tastes, why worry about why they come and go? 

All you can do is treat others, the way you want them to treat you.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> I mean after all, try popping uninvited into a social gathering in the real world, drinking the place dry in the first five minutes then dropping your dacks and shouting "who wants a bit of this then" to the host's wife.


You heard about our office Christmas party? Look, in my defense, she was hot. And I did get lucky.

Oh wait, I WAS the host. Ouch.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

sawingknots said:


> its all real life,i don't say anything here that i wouldn't say in person,if you met me on the street/water it would still be me,good or bad......bit2ski,got you,i'm not overly bright,"so choose for me o santa clause what you think is right"


Well now that's the crux of it isn't it?

Online some people create a persona and say things they'd NEVER say if they were on the bar stool next to you and had to worry about a quick right hand.

Many years ago I stopped using screen names. No agenda here, nothing to hide behind. What you see is what you get. Shame more people aren't that way.

So NOW do I get my grumpy old man badge?









.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

tdw said:


> I mean after all, try popping uninvited into a social gathering in the real world, drinking the place dry in the first five minutes then dropping your dacks and shouting "who wants a bit of this then" to the host's wife. It might work if the wife is a complet strumpet but chances are you are going to end up a bloody pulp out on the kerb. In all things, a bit of tact and commonsense will go a long way.


TDW have you ever _BEEN_ to a party in Jersey?

Hell that's just the warm up before things get interesting! 
:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Jim,

I'm thinking sawing was a bit DAK last night. Then again, I was assuming he did not understand what a "skips meeting" was........

grumpy old man badge comes when you hit 70, ie old phart years! some of us became old at about 30 when one has kids, really old 40'ish when dealing with teens, and one gets to live again when said kids turn 20....well, usually any how......not sure about me at this moment in time, will tell you in April when youngest turns 20.....

While I may be using a handle, I do sign my name!

Marty


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

blt2ski said:


> Jim,
> 
> I'm thinking sawing was a bit DAK last night. Then again, I was assuming he did not understand what a "skips meeting" was........
> 
> ...


you know ofcoarse your worries aren't over when your kids reach 20,you just don't need to change their diapers[as often]


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> TDW have you ever _BEEN_ to a party in Jersey?
> 
> Hell that's just the warm up before things get interesting!
> :laugher:laugher:laugher


The bit where I end up a bloody pulp or the bit where I get to shag the wife ?

I must admit that down this way most is fair in love and war but a bloke's dog is sacrosanct.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> but a bloke's dog is sacrosanct.


Unless one is a rugby player.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

bljones said:


> Unless one is a rugby player.


Just can't let sleeping dogs lie can you?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

When my son sent me his first gray hair, I had to explain the facts to him:
Son you have given me many firsts since you was born, but that is Not the first gray hair you have ever given me.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by tdw
> but a bloke's dog is sacrosanct.





bljones said:


> Unless one is a rugby player.





flyingwelshman said:


> Just can't let sleeping dogs lie can you?


refer previous quote re being a Rugby Player ....


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

In general, on this forum you will get a serious and thoughtful answer to a serious question. That doesn't mean all the opinions will be serious and thoughtful or in agreement. I'd point out that Maine Sail, for whom everyone on this forum and others has the highest respect, is a frequent poster and provides his usual knowledgeable responses to serious questions.
On the other hand, if you don't want to know the details of Cindy's 6 year quest for a sailing companion, you don't need to read the thread.
I can usually tell the general content of the thread just by reading the first post, and if I'm not interested, I'll stay away. But I'll often stay with the thread for its entertainment value if not for its educational value.
I do miss Sailing Dog's posts


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

tdw said:


> The bit where I end up a bloody pulp or the bit where I get to shag the wife ?


You didn't say shag, you said you'd drop your dacks and shout "who wants a bit of this then" to the host's wife. Hell everyone would just point and laugh and make disparaging comments about size.

Now shag might get you the bloody pulp treatment or a request to take her off the poor man's hands. Could go either way and could be debatable which outcome is worse...



tdw said:


> I must admit that down this way most is fair in love and war but a bloke's dog is sacrosanct.


Bothering the dog is always bad form. If you're so far gone you can't keep track of which furry thing is which you're just sad...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

msmith10 said:


> In general, on this forum you will get a serious and thoughtful answer to a serious question. That doesn't mean all the opinions will be serious and thoughtful or in agreement. I'd point out that Maine Sail, for whom everyone on this forum and others has the highest respect, is a frequent poster and provides his usual knowledgeable responses to serious questions.
> On the other hand, if you don't want to know the details of Cindy's 6 year quest for a sailing companion, you don't need to read the thread.
> I can usually tell the general content of the thread just by reading the first post, and if I'm not interested, I'll stay away. But I'll often stay with the thread for its entertainment value if not for its educational value.
> I do miss Sailing Dog's posts


I agree wholeheartedly that MaineSail is a freakin' legend. Serious respect for that dude.

Another old timer I miss, who had a tremendous amount of insight about life and sailing is Surfesq. May he serve out his 20-30 years in Sing Sing with aplomb.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

tdw said:


> refer previous quote re being a Rugby Player ....


Yeah I got that Mr. Jones was referring to Monaghan.










I was trying to infer that he had similar, shall we say: interests?

I guess it fell flat.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> I agree wholeheartedly that MaineSail is a freakin' legend. Serious respect for that dude.


You know he has a thing going over at SailboatOwners right?

http://forums.sbo.sailboatowners.com/forumdisplay.php?f=135


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am still here but the internet is a bit hit and miss when cruising. Great catching up wit you TDW.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Simon!!!! Dude!!! It's good to see you around mate.

JimM - I've never hung out over there (one of the few sailing forums I'm not on). What's he got going?


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> Simon!!!! Dude!!! It's good to see you around mate.
> 
> JimM - I've never hung out over there (one of the few sailing forums I'm not on). What's he got going?


Smack, check out the link. He's a featured contributer. He writes on different topics and has threads where people post questions and he moderates the discussions.

He's a VERY knowledgeable guy and you can get a lot out of the testing that he runs.

http://forums.sbo.sailboatowners.com...play.php?f=135


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

wingNwing- some of us "old timers" are not so slow. some may know that i took care of my wife (severe dementia & incontinent) till she died at home in 2010. now i have a 74 yr old woman who is not slow at all. i will be 90 next 4th of july and still go to the top of the mast in the bos'un's chair. i intend to keep sailing for many years yet.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

captbillc said:


> wingNwing- some of us "old timers" are not so slow. some may know that i took care of my wife (severe dementia & incontinent) till she died at home in 2010. now i have a 74 yr old woman who is not slow at all. i will be 90 next 4th of july and still go to the top of the mast in the bos'un's chair. i intend to keep sailing for many years yet.


Bill, I hope I'm still sailing at your age. A couple of older guys in my marina claim sailing is the fountain of youth.

Jim


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

captbillc said:


> wingNwing- some of us "old timers" are not so slow. some may know that i took care of my wife (severe dementia & incontinent) till she died at home in 2010. now i have a 74 yr old woman who is not slow at all. i will be 90 next 4th of july and still go to the top of the mast in the bos'un's chair. i intend to keep sailing for many years yet.


You, my friend, are definitely another freakin' SN ROCKSTAR!

90 years under the keel and still scrambling up the stick. EPIC!!!!


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey, Sticks and stones will break my bones, But words will never hurt me! The lost are never gone as long as you remember! Hope you understand my short replies: typing isn't my strong suit!...Beating around the bush gets old..Dale


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Hey, Sticks and stones will break my bones, But words will never hurt me! .Dale


unfortionantely they do me!i've lived my life as a man,i'm still a man[albeit old man]and god willing i'll die a man,i resent [less than men] talking to me in a disrespectful manner,take that anyway you want,god speed dale,may the wind always be at your back and the path rise up to meet your feet


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> You didn't say shag, you said you'd drop your dacks and shout "who wants a bit of this then" to the host's wife. Hell everyone would just point and laugh and make disparaging comments about size.


Now thats just plain cruel .....



> Bothering the dog is always bad form. If you're so far gone you can't keep track of which furry thing is which you're just sad...


So's that but I never said I was a Rugby Player ....



Hey Welshman .... I'm surprised that anyone outside of Oz or NZ would have even heard of Mr Monaghan and his doggy treat .... fallen flat on the unwashed masses it may have but it gave me a chuckle ....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> Now thats just plain cruel .....
> 
> So's that but I never said I was a Rugby Player ....
> 
> ...


Speaking of old timers and Monaghans, didn't Sailhog foder a dog right in the middle of FightClub back in the day?


----------

